# Christmas decorating...



## happy_panther (Aug 4, 2014)

So, it is December, and that means Christmas month!!

Do any of you decorate your house knowing that tinsel and trees and shiny dangly things are more than likely way too tempting for the little masters (monsters) of the house?

:blackcat :xmasstree :blackcat


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Lol, let's just say I'm just going to admire the season's decorations at my friend's or neighbor's instead...after a slight scare last month and a visit to the e-vet for G (suspected swallowing towel threads), I'm not taking any risks with tinsel or garland. Right now I can't even control his counter-surfing habits, lol.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

We decorate and have a tree up. I have a "faux" tree. WE don't use tinsel and the baubles near the base are plastic so if the get batted about they won't break. I attach them to the tree with deco hooks and make sure they are on tight. Last year Lulu was fantastic, she didn't try to climb, she just had a sniff of the tree and the baubles. She was though crazy for the tree skirt underneath, so that spent most of its time in a big pile. Now, this year we have our Grey panther Kiki, who is much more adventurous and into everything. We have a plan to anchor the tree to the wall to avoid walking into the living to see the tree has "fainted"


----------



## happy_panther (Aug 4, 2014)

Haha love it.. I could definitely see a fainted tree happening here. Judging by tonight's antics, where they scooted across our large corner desk, over the bookcase, onto another shelf, around their cat tree in circles and then up onto it... surprisingly leaving minimal carnage... I just don't think the decorations would survive.

That, and I have a large decorative urn with those "stalks" in it... Well, I should say had, because they somehow manage to perch themselves on the edge of the urn, bat at the stalks and then snap them in half and cart them around in victory.

TabbCatt.. I think your approach may have to suffice


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Honestly there should be a cat Olympics and the gymnastics events could be almost identical to the human ones because the antics these fur babies get up to and where they can get is spectacular. LoL


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Not much this year. I put the battery operated candles in the windows last night, put up the boys stockings and hung a few lights/ornaments. That's as exciting as it will get with Neelix in the house.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm going to put up a small tree this year but not get too crazy with the ornaments and definitely no tinsel. Penny has never bothered the tree and just loves to sleep under it on the tree skirt. I have no idea what Mystique and Sunny will do since last year, although I had both of them at Christmas time (Mystique was 10/29 and Sunny was 12/21), I did not put up a tree because I was just not in the spirit after losing my Punky boy in October. I'm not sure I'm in the spirit this year either, but my husband wants just a small tree so I'm going with that. I can see Mystique being afraid of it (at least initially) and Sunny climbing it. We'll see what happens lol.


----------



## bibiak87 (Aug 3, 2013)

Haha! My cats show no real interest in the tree nor the decorations, never have! 
They might curl up on the tree skirt but thats about it. 

Whisper walked under the tree last year and there was a single strand of tinsel that dragged along his head as he walked under, he just about jumped out of his skin! 
That is the only tinsel "incident" we've had so far (knock on wood)!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I've had cats in the house for decades so know that. What I've NOT had is a kitten in the house and Polly is 7 months old now and very much a playful kitten still! It will be interesting to see what happens with my ornaments, many of which are glass. I'll need to be sure and put them higher on the tree and the unbreakable ones and the pinecones I painted lower. I've hated tinsel since I was a kid so never use it.

I'll certainly be sure and keep the foster kittens confined though!


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

Yeah, we decorate, and usually end up with at least one breakable ornament broken just because. He doesn't accidentally knock them off running around, it's purposeful, he pushes the ornaments off.


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm afraid to put up the tree. Maybe we will start with just the tree - it's pre lit - and see how that goes.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Yes! I've decorated fully, and I have my tree up with all of my ornaments and ALL are intact!  I learned my lesson after last year (Ellie had my ornaments knocked off daily), this year I wrapped the ornament hangers twice around the branch so they WON'T budge. The kitties quickly realized the fun ornaments weren't coming off, so they gave up!  Now... if only I could teach them the tree skirt wasn't a toy to skid across and mess up daily... they leave all of my other decorations alone, though!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Well, I'm supposed to be getting new decorations, possibly even a new mini-tree! We'll see how it all works out!


----------



## happy_panther (Aug 4, 2014)

These success stories are giving me hope!! I have some beaded string garlands that I might be able to secure quite well to the window frames that the boys *shouldn't* be able to launch themselves at.. 

Definitely ruling out a tree though - we are going away for a few weeks anyway and left to their own devices (pet sitter coming twice a day) who knows!!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

With three bengal kittens....no tree and no decorations! 

When Mocha was alive, we could put up a tree and she left it alone. When our children became teenagers/adults and decided not to help with the tree, I hauled out a 1 foot pre-decorated, pre-lite tree each year. The way these three fly around the house and the heights they can jump...nothing is safe, so no tree this year...maybe a picture of a tree....


----------



## happy_panther (Aug 4, 2014)

Awww Bengals <3 We would love some one day!

I think the picture is a good idea.. I saw some great wall decal stickers, big ones, at a cheap shop the other day and I have the perfect spot to stick it too 

I think, this thread could use some photos - particularly of Christmassy kitties


----------



## Chirrup (Oct 7, 2014)

We don't decorate for Christmas in our house so there's nothing new for the cats to get into. I don't think I could handle the constant worrying about them eating/breaking/climbing anything else!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm funneling all of my Christmas decorating mojo into the office. One of the guys bought an 8 foot tree and all the others donated some decorations. I laid it all out last night and then went shopping for the remainder of what I'd need. Right now it looks like a Christmas outlet threw up in here.... but once I get it all organized and put up I think it'll be pretty.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

MowMOw.. sounds like fun actually 8D


We don't use tinsel. so no worries there. Gave up the shiny boas that go on trees too and use a pretty string of beads. Last year was the first time in 20 years we put glass ornaments on a tree. this year we will only have plastic. Archie sat next to the tree last year and every time someone looked away from him he knocked one off, then sat there looking at us with this look that said "What? I didn't move" Jack got used to Christmas trees 19 years ago. when Him, Sherbert, Pepper, Paws and Squeek raced up it and made it faint.. Though Sherbert used to like to ring the brass bells I would hang on the bottom as early warning the cats were in the tree.. 

I plan on a full tree this year. Though I may need to replace all my ornaments unless I can figure out where they were stored. 

I feel sad though I only have two cat stockings going up beside my kids stockings.

RIP 
Squeek (1993 - 2010)
Paws (1993 - 2010)
Sherbert (1993 - 2011)
Gypsy (2011 - 2014)
Pepper (1995 - 2014)
Bella (2011 - 2014)


----------



## Marmoset (Feb 18, 2014)

This will be our cats' first Christmas with us so we are trying to pet-proof our tree as best we can. We will have no glass or fragile ornaments or frilly garlands or anything that would incite chewing from our cat Choo who chews on everything possible. We will decorate outdoors as much as possible and will hang things in the house out of reach of the beasties.


----------



## cat-guy (May 31, 2013)

I never decorate, because I live alone.

What about lemon juice or something to keep the cats away from the tree?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I live alone as well. I still like to get into the spirit of the season.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Ok....I swore no Christmas anything with these three kittens (especially when they jump so high and are so energetic)...and no Christmas decorations have entered my house! Yet these little darlings managed to drag out a silver poinsettia-looking plant pick and a small 2" square styrofoam block at some point today. I have no idea where ...they just showed up on the "grrrr" fights tonight. Darn cats seem to be decorating on their own...probably thinking Santa Cat is bringing them all kinds of cat nip and pompom balls and pen caps to chase....


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

LOL! Carrie, I guess they just want to decorate...one way or the other!!

I'll be putting up a few decorations...
Between my work schedule and hubbys...it just doesn't make sense to go all out this year!!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I hung stockings from my plant shelf..... it lasted just long enough for Neelix to get up there and climb inside one. He learned that a thumbtack does NOT hold the weight of a kitten. 

The stockings are hanging at work now.

I have a wreath on my door, that's it.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OMG! Poor Neelix! First it was the balloon from **** at Halloween...and now....It's a Christmas Stocking that got him!!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

The balloon attacked Book. Neelix didn't even blink about the fall, his face was like "how did I get down here?". He landed on the soft hassock and rolled onto the floor. I swear when that boy looks around the apartment he sees an amusement park.... rides, games, food court, etch...


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

WOOPS!! My bad! Thats right, it was poor Book that had the Balloon experience!!
How is Book doing these days?!
Silly Neelix...he's just trying to keep his mommy entertained!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Book is ...ok. I'm in stalker mom mode with him, he spent a little too much time digging around in the litter box tonight. I'll start him back on his pills for cystitis tomorrow morning. He's good though, sleeping draped over my hip right now and snoring away.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Our tree is up, and all the glass ornaments are at the top. Pazu knocks the unbreakables around a little bit, but mostly he and Skye stalk each other around the tree and use it as cover, lol. 

Btw, beware snow globes. The globes often have antifreeze in the liquid inside.  
I heard of someone's cat that licked up the liquid after knocking one off a shelf, and he died. I've gotten rid of mine...


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

Well, the kittens are trashing the tree. Lily launched herself off of it today, across the room, to land on the couch. They were both in it wrestling together earlier and Lucy was using one of the lower branches to bunny kick. I think we need to put it away before they ruin it. 

We need a wreath and some festive pillows I think.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Sorry G-Peg, but I can't help laughing at your description of the whole scenario...instead of the "Keystone Cops" you had the "Keystone Kats"!!


----------



## bibiak87 (Aug 3, 2013)

Maybe this would work for the ones that love to bat around the ornaments ?:wink: :kittyball


----------



## ashlee18 (May 21, 2014)

My tree has been up for two days and besides a little batting at a plastic ornament, Merlin has been a real angel. I didn't expect it for a second. And my dog hasn't looked at it twice.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

That would never work. Two of mine would take that as a direct challenge.


----------



## KittyCatKate (Dec 5, 2014)

I unfortunately can't have a tree in my home. 2 years in a row my youngest decided to knock it over several times and was eating it. He became sick so I just did away with it. I hang lights here and there out of reach, but no tree! lol


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

bibiak87 said:


> Maybe this would work for the ones that love to bat around the ornaments ?:wink: :kittyball


I have a couple of videos I don't know how to post. I have to show that tree to my husband.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

So tree is up and here are my Girlies behaving like angels.... hope its not the calm before the storm


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

BIBIAK, That's really funny. I'll put up a tree. Mine don't bother it much..just the tree skirt gets messed up as they have to play under the tree.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Jenny, I think that Santa would scare the bejeebus out of both younger boys. MowMow wouldn't be but.... Book and Neelix would be circling that thing like it ws going to eat them.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 18, 2014)

Not big on decorations and as for tinsel I told my mom if she puts something up don't add tinsel, easily broken ornaments, etc and explained why. I know she found it kinda annoying but lets it go since my kittens help my emotioal state yay for kitties making others lives harder lol.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

MowMow said:


> Jenny, I think that Santa would scare the bejeebus out of both younger boys. MowMow wouldn't be but.... Book and Neelix would be circling that thing like it ws going to eat them.


LOL MowMow, Lulu as you can see not bothered by him. Kiki did that arched back tippy toe thing past him the first time but now she just meows at him


----------



## happy_panther (Aug 4, 2014)

Gorgeous kitties Jenny bf 

I put some tinsel up last night just on the top of the window frames. Panther was instantly like "OMG shiny stuffs!!!" and tried to climb up, but he won't be able to.

I also (horrible mum) put a little doorknb hanger with bells around his neck for all of a minute because I knew it would just look adorable. He of course did not agree, and was trying to bat the bells around while they were attached to him.. Then Happy came over and tried to do the same. It was pretty comical.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Thankyou Happy Panther  love the photos of your beautiful cats too. The first with Panther gazing at the bells makes me laugh. He seems bemused at how they got there


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Still waiting for the tree to make it from the garage to the living room, but in the mean time the stockings are hung by the chimney with care......


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Looks lovely Marcia. Love the small stockings .
Here are our girlies ones. No hearth to hang them over here


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I found the answer to our too heavy Christmas tree for next year!!










:jump


----------



## happy_panther (Aug 4, 2014)

Haha great idea  
Tinsel came down yesterday..we are going away and the boys will be home alone. Best not to tempt fate methinks!


----------

